# Quando si è vecchi...



## Lituano

Cari amici, sarei molto grato se mi poteste spiegare l`uso di una regola grammaticale. Nella frase "Quando si è vecchi..." la regola dice che nel caso della forma impersonale l`aggettivo prende la terminazione plurale. Penso che logicamente la terminazione possa essere singolare. C`è una spiegazione a proposito dell`uso della terminazione plurale o questo caso è solo un`abitudine linguistica?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao 

non credo, o almeno non mi pare che ci sia una regola precisa. E comunque la frase che hai proposto sarebbe corretta anche al singolare.

Quando si è vecchi / si è giovani / si è bambini si tende ad osservare la realtà in modo diverso (ad esempio). Però avresti tranquillamente potuto riformularle al singolare:
Quando *uno è vecchio, giovane o bambino*................

saluti!


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Spiritoso! Se si tratta di "uno è vecchio/giovane ecc." qui tutto è chiaro però si tratta di una forma impersonale con l`aggettivo che prende la terminazione plurale e cioè: "quando si è vecchi/giovani ..." Perché non si dice, p.es., "quando si è vecchio/giovane..." ?


----------



## otherwise

Ciao Lituano, io penso che nella forma impersonale, l'aggettivo prenda la terminazione plurale ogni volta che ci riferiamo a una condizione parlando in generale.

Ad esempio:

Quando *si* è vecch*i* si vive di ricordi.

Altro esempio:

Quando *si *è liber*i* di scegliere, tutto è più facile.

Anche in questo caso suona male dire: "quando si è libero di scegliere..." ma, come ti ha già risposto Spiritoso78, puoi dire: "quando *uno* è liber*o* di scegliere..." il senso della frase non cambia.

Se parlo riferendomi in prima persona posso dire, ad esempio:

Da bambino giocavo con la palla (uso il singolare perché sto parlando di una persona specifica, cioè me stesso)
Da bambini si gioca tantissimo (uso il plurale perché sto parlando dell'intera categoria dei bambini nel suo insieme, quindi sto generalizzando)


----------



## Lituano

Scusate, ragazzi, se non sono stato chiaro... Volevo sapere perché dopo "si è" segue "vecchi/giovani..." e non "vecchio/giovane..." oppure perché non si dice "si sono vecchi/giovani...". C`è una regola, lo so, però volevo sapere se ci sono delle spiegazioni perché dopo "essere" al singolare ("è) segue l`oggettivo al plurale ("vecchi/giovani...").


----------



## Walt Whitman

Quando si è giovani / vecchi / felici / affamati, ecc. = si + verbo essere + aggettivo: in questo caso la particella "si" (1) può corrispondere al pronome personale soggetto "noi" (noi siamo), quindi l'aggettivo deve essere plurale; (2) può corrispondere al sostantivo plurale generico "le persone" (come accade in inglese per "people"), + sono + aggettivo plurale.
WW


----------



## Explorer41

Walt Whitman said:


> Quando si è giovani / vecchi / felici / affamati, ecc. = si + verbo essere + aggettivo: in questo caso la particella "si" (1) può corrispondere al pronome personale soggetto "noi" (noi siamo), quindi l'aggettivo deve essere plurale; (2) può corrispondere al sostantivo plurale generico "le persone" (come accade in inglese per "people"), + sono + aggettivo plurale.
> WW


Sì, ma perché coniughiamo il verbo al singolare in questo caso? Perché abbiamo "si *è* giovani", "si *è* felici", "si *può* essere onesti" ecc, ma non "si possono" o "si possiamo", non "si sono" o "si siamo", mentre tu dici che parliamo di "noi" o delle "persone"?

E molto strano anche a me!


----------



## Lituano

Non ne sono sicuro però mi pare che si possa spiegare così: le forme impersonale come "si è, si diventa, si rimane, si sta", seguiti da un aggettivo devono essere alla terza persona singolare e gli aggettivi come "giovani, vecchi ecc."  possono corrispondere (come ha detto Walt Whitman) al sostantivo plurale generico "le persone" e perciò devono essere al plurale. No? Non è vero?


----------



## Walt Whitman

Explorer41 said:


> Sì, ma perché coniughiamo il verbo al singolare in questo caso? Perché abbiamo "si *è* giovani", "si *è* felici", "si *può* essere onesti" ecc, ma non "si possono" o "si possiamo", non "si sono" o "si siamo", mentre tu dici che parliamo di "noi" o delle "persone"?
> 
> E molto strano anche a me!



*Perché quando il “si” impersonale è abbinato ad un aggettivo, il verbo “essere” è normalmente al singolare (e anche con verbi simili, ad esempio “sembrare” o “diventare”: Si diventa tutti vecchi prima o poi; Si sembra degli imbecilli vestiti in questo modo; Si sembra calvi coi capelli rasati a zero). *
*Spero di essere stato chiaro.*
* WW*


----------



## Walt Whitman

Lituano said:


> Non ne sono sicuro però mi pare che si possa spiegare così: le forme impersonale come "si è, si diventa, si rimane, si sta", seguiti da un aggettivo devono essere alla terza persona singolare e gli aggettivi come "giovani, vecchi ecc." possono corrispondere (come ha detto Walt Whitman) al sostantivo plurale generico "le persone" e perciò devono essere al plurale. No? Non è vero?



Stavo rispondendo ad Explorer41 e non ho visto il tuo nuovo contributo. E' esattamente così, Lituano. 
WW


----------



## Explorer41

Grazie, chiaro!  Vertiginoso...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti.

Credo di capire a frustrazione di Lit, che è anche la mia, _adesso_. 
Lit sta chiedendoci la _giustificazione d'una norma_.
Scusami, Walt, dire "*Perché quando il “si” impersonale è abbinato ad un aggettivo, il verbo “essere” è normalmente al singolare" *non spiega: constàta.

Saluti.
GS


----------



## Walt Whitman

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari tutti.
> 
> Credo di capire a frustrazione di Lit, che è anche la mia, _adesso_.
> Lit sta chiedendoci la _giustificazione d'una norma_.
> Scusami, Walt, dire "*Perché quando il “si” impersonale è abbinato ad un aggettivo, il verbo “essere” è normalmente al singolare" *non spiega: constàta.
> 
> Saluti.
> GS



*Caro Giorgio, cosa vuol dire “constata”? Se, a proposito di verbi impersonali, dico: “Sono usati nella forma impersonale i verbi e le locuzioni che reggono una proposizione soggettiva”, enuncio una regola della lingua italiana. *
*Mi pare di aver fatto lo stesso per spiegare il “si” impersonale + verbo “essere” + aggettivo. Chiederò conferma alle colleghe di italiano quando tornerò a scuola (forse domani, oggi siamo tutti bloccati dalla neve).*
*A presto.
WW*


----------



## otherwise

Explorer41 said:


> Sì, ma perché coniughiamo il verbo al singolare in questo caso? Perché abbiamo "si *è* giovani", "si *è* felici", "si *può* essere onesti" ecc, ma non "si possono" o "si possiamo", non "si sono" o "si siamo", mentre tu dici che parliamo di "noi" o delle "persone"?
> 
> E molto strano anche a me!



La regola generale della lingua italiana dice che il verbo concorda con il soggetto, infatti diciamo:

Io posso
Tu puoi
Noi possiamo
Voi potete... ecc..

Ma quando parliamo utilizzando la forma impersonale, non seguiamo questa regola. 

Io posso dire:

- Le persone, quando sono giovani, credono nei sogni. (qui il verbo concorda con il soggetto)
- Quando uno è giovane, crede nei sogni (anche qui il verbo concorda con il soggetto)

- *Da* giovani, *si* crede nei sogni
- Quando *si* è giovani *si *crede nei sogni

Come vedete, è quel *SI* della frase impersonale che cambia la regola di concordanza soggetto/verbo.
Io mi sto riferendo a una categoria di persone specifica però parlando in generale (mi sto riferendo ai *giovani*), ma io NON mi sto includendo in questa categoria, perché non sono giovane. Allora è come se dicessi:

- Quando *si* è / Quando ci *si *trova nella condizione di essere giovani

Se io mi includessi nella categoria dei giovani, direi:

- Quando (noi) *siamo giovani*, crediamo nei sogni (in questo caso NON c'è il *SI* e la frase segue le regole classiche, il soggetto che parla si sta includendo nella frase e il verbo concorda con il soggetto).

Spero che attraverso questi esempi pratici si possa fare un po' di chiarezza.


----------



## francisgranada

Sono d'accordo con Giorgio. Le menzionate regole vanno benissimo, ovviamente, ma piuttosto descrivono il fenomeno discusso e non lo spiegano, cioè non ci dicono perché ...  

Non so la spiegazione, ma mi pare che il "segreto" si nasconda nel termine "impersonale". Però non solo il pronome "si" è impersonale in questo caso, ma secondo me lo è la intera espressione "si è" (un po' simile allo spagnolo "hay" da ha + y). Questo "si è vecchi" non è una semplice costatazione (come _siamo vecchi_ o _siete vecchi_), ma indica piuttosto un caso/situazione/stato generalmente valido o esistente,_ eo ipso _anche impersonale. 

L'idea di "caso, situazione, stato ..." la possiamo considerare implicita o sottintesa, più o meno nel senso "*Quando si è *nella situazione di essere *vecchi*..." oppure "*Quando si è *il caso che siamo *vecchi*..." (tale "ricostruzione" ipotetica non contiene più la contraddizione tra il singolare del verbo _essere _ed il plurale dell'aggettivo _vecchio_)

(questa non è una "teoria ufficiale" ...)

P.S. Mentre stavo scrivendo non ho notato il post precedente di otherwise ...


----------



## fabinn

Non è facile spiegare una regola linguistica, sarebbe come tentare di capire perché la clorofilla dà il colore verde alle piante e non il blu, oppure perché l'accelerazione di gravità è fissata a 9,81 metri al secondo quadrato e non 13,4 per esempio...  il si impersonale vuole il verbo essere al singolare, prendiamolo pure come dogma di fede, anche perché a nessuno verrebbe mai in mente di dire "quando si siamo vecchi", non ha veramente senso


----------



## Walt Whitman

Per la spiegazione del fenomeno che stiamo discutendo, bisognerebbe attendere l'intervento di un esperto di storia della lingua italiana. 
Per il momento, è importante conoscere la regola per usare in modo corretto il costrutto in questione.
Ripeto: domani chiederò lumi alle colleghe di italiano.
WW


----------



## Lituano

Grazie carissimi, siete stati molto gentili a spiegarmi. Finalmente (e sono fortunato!) ho capito. Grazie ancora. Cordiali saluti a voi tutti!


----------

